# Inshore Power Boat ... In the works!!!



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hull liner gel coated!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats sweet i bet your getting pumped up


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looking good man  she's well on her way


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll have to stop by and check it out next week.


----------

